# Heartguard plus dose for Benji



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

First trip to vet today. Went well, but had a question. I was given a pill of Heartguard Plus.. It is the dose for dogs up to twenty something pounds.
However, my little guy weighs only 3.6 pounds and is only 8 1/2 weeks old.
I asked if I should give a portion of the chewable, and was told, give the whole thing. Does this sound right? 
I declined the flea and tic treatment.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Jean Dodds recommends the monthly PLAIN heartworm medicine given every 45 days. Basically the medications that just contain Ivermectin (although note that Ivermectin can be a problem for Border Collies and related breeds, so ask your vet for an alternative). Do not use the 6-month shots, use the monthly preventative so you have control in the event your animal experiences a reaction to the medication. It is an accepted practice among dog owners who practice holistic care that Interceptor and Heartgard are given every six weeks instead of every four because they are effective for that long. If you live in a state that does not have mosquitoes year round, it is also important to take your dog off the pills for a few months. In order for microfilariae to develop into the infective stage, it needs to be sufficiently warm (above 57 degrees) for a period of time. It takes approximately 6 months for the microfilariae to mature into adult heartworms, so stopping the drug for a few months will still allow for kill of the various stages when started up again. In fact, ask your vet -- if the adult heartworm load is not too heavy, it is possible to treat the dog using the heartworm preventative rather than putting them through the toxic treatment of arsenic to kill the worms. It is a good idea to give Milk Thistle or an herbal liver detox formula following a dose of the heartworm drug


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

being you are from Buffalo don't let the vet sell you year round pills. here are start stop charts http://www.tibetanmastiff.net/Heartworm.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

just a note ... Heartworm meds do not, by the way, prevent heartworms. They are POISONS that kill heartworm larvae (called microfilariae) contracted during the previous 30-45 days (and maybe longer due to what is call the Reach Back Effect).


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you, Dave.. Appreciate the info..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Dr. Jean Dodds recommends the monthly PLAIN heartworm medicine given every 45 days. Basically the medications that just contain Ivermectin (although note that Ivermectin can be a problem for Border Collies and related breeds, so ask your vet for an alternative). Do not use the 6-month shots, use the monthly preventative so you have control in the event your animal experiences a reaction to the medication. It is an accepted practice among dog owners who practice holistic care that Interceptor and Heartgard are given every six weeks instead of every four because they are effective for that long. If you live in a state that does not have mosquitoes year round, it is also important to take your dog off the pills for a few months. In order for microfilariae to develop into the infective stage, it needs to be sufficiently warm (above 57 degrees) for a period of time. It takes approximately 6 months for the microfilariae to mature into adult heartworms, so stopping the drug for a few months will still allow for kill of the various stages when started up again. In fact, ask your vet -- if the adult heartworm load is not too heavy, it is possible to treat the dog using the heartworm preventative rather than putting them through the toxic treatment of arsenic to kill the worms. It is a good idea to give Milk Thistle or an herbal liver detox formula following a dose of the heartworm drug


Just as an add-on, I think that Interceptor is STILL not back on the market. So we are kind of stuck with Heartguard.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I would do some research and maybe talk to a holistic vet. Buffalo is pretty far north and isnt it already cold? Is your puppy going to spend a lot of time outside? I would ask a vet about holding off on the heartworm and getting a test in the spring and starting it then. Little puppies get so many drugs these days with shots, then spay/neuter etc they go through a lot. My conventional vet also told me that there are failures with the heartworm medication. Of course I wouldnt want to tell you not to do it and your dog ends up with heartworm, but it seems pretty unlikely. You could also ask rescue organizations in the area if they see a lot of it. These are all tough decisions. Vets can make you feel like you're a bad dog owner if you dont do what they say, but they tend to push the meds pretty heavily. Good luck with your decision.


----------

